# Kindle Birthday Celebration! Post a book with a birthday theme!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As part of our board-wide Birthday Celebration, we'd like people to post books about birthdays or with a birthday themes. Let's see how many we can get on here today! NO DUPLICATES! If someone beats you to it, you need to think up something else.

Here's mine:
Computational Fluid Dynamics for the 21st Century: Proceedings of a Symposium Honoring Prof. Satofuka on the Occasion of his 60th Birthday, Kyoto, Japan, ... and Multidisciplinary Design (NNFM)) (Kindle Edition)



















Seriously, I know there are a lot of books out there that qualify. If the title doesn't make the theme obvious, tell us why the book you're suggesting fits the theme!

Happy Birthdaym, Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

The Birthday



















The Birthday is a delightful short story that parents will enjoy reading to their children as much as children will enjoy hearing. It's about a mailman in a small town in Maine, who, because he decided to break the rules and interfere with the mail, turns what might have been a very unhappy birthday for a little girl into a wonderful day. The Birthday is a magical birthday tale, filled with the unexpected. The Birthday is by Bill Adler, Jr., who has written over a dozen books including Baby-English (available as a Kindle book), 365 Things to Do With Your Kids Before They're Too Old to Enjoy Them, Tell Me a Fairy Tale, Kids' Email from Camp, and How to Negotiate Like a Child.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay, I'll claim this one!

Happy Birthday or Whatever


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a "coming of age" story that I read when I was "coming of age." I loved it and would love to re-read it on my Kindle but alas, it's not available. Anyway, in the early part of the book the main character, Julie, is having a birthday party. She wants to be selective about who she invites from her class and not include her retarded classmate, Aggie. Naturally, her aunt (whom she lives with) believes that everyone should be invited. I don't actually remember what happens...LOL!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This one is not available for the Kindle, either:











*Amazon.com Review*
It would be hard to find a more self-absorbed group of people than the Miller family, gathered on an island off the coast of Maine to celebrate the father's 75th birthday. He is the only person in The Birthdays who consistently reaches out--to his wife, his children, and even to his box turtle. His birthday becomes an afterthought amid all the familial angst the siblings and their spouses--and one conspicuous lack of a spouse--bring to the table.

Heidi Pitlor has portrayed her characters perfectly. She has limned them so well that we know about where they will be on Joe's 76th birthday--at least emotionally. Daniel, the eldest, is a recent paraplegic, still coming to terms with his personal tragedy. His wife, Brenda, is pregnant through the services of a sperm donor, and Daniel is obsessed about who he is, what he looks like, and any detail he can imagine about him. He feels unmanned enough by his accident; now he is going to be the putative father of his wife's child with this stranger. Jake, the middle child, at whose home the festivities take place, is a roaring success in the world's eyes: great houses, lots of money, good job, the respect of his peers--but his wife needed in vitro fertilization to conceive and now she is pregnant with twins. His childhood neediness has never disappeared, despite his accomplishments. He is prescriptive, critical, petulant, and his wife has lost interest in sex. He is not exactly a charming host, though he tries. Hilary, the youngest, still a flower child at 35, is six months pregnant and has no clue who the father is. Her brothers are not unaware of how easy it was for the irresponsible, non-planner, barely able to care for herself, to conceive a child. Fecundity abounds, however arrived at.

As everyone straggles in, Joe's wife, Ellen, is filling her time fantasizing about their friend, MacNeil, over whom she has created such a personal and intimate scenario that she goes to the telephone and calls him, much to his confusion. It is a telling moment, one of several "epiphanies" showing the reader the way to each character's interior landscape.

An event takes place which saddens everyone and changes the dynamic of the event and of all the people involved. Arrangements are made that were unthought of at the beginning of the birthday celebration, most of which are more authentic than the roles they brought with them. There are big themes examined here: aging, parenthood, letting go, fertility, illness, and one's place in the universe of the family. Heidi Pitlor does a terrific job of making us care about a group of people who seem, at first blush, to be only selfish and solipsistic. --Valerie Ryan --This text refers to the Hardcover edition.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Not a Kindle book either, but the first book I think of for Birthdays. My great grandmother gave me my first copy for my 2nd birthday. I don't even know how many copies we've gone through since then! My kids love this book!

Happy Birthday to You









Today you are you! That is truer than true! There is no one alive who is you-er than you! Since 1959, Happy Birthday to You!-Dr. Seuss's joyous ode to individuality-has allowed readers to experience firsthand the thrill of celebrating a birthday as it is done in Katroo. Awakened by the Birthday Bird, you (the reader) are swept out of town on a Smorgasbord's back to begin a day and night of feasting and feting in such Seussian splendor that it will take 20 days to sweep up the mess! And while Random House can't possibly compete with the folks in Katroo, we are making available a special Party Edition of the book-featuring its luscious full-color artwork printed on foil-to celebrate its 50th year in print. Consider it icing on the cake!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Not a Kindle book either, but the first book I think of for Birthdays. My great grandmother gave me my first copy for my 2nd birthday. I don't even know how many copies we've gone through since then! My kids love this book!
> 
> Happy Birthday to You


Oh, that's a good one! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's one I have on my Kindle - a short story collection centered around Vampire birthdays. My favorite is the Jim Butcher one, "It's My Birthday, Too", but there are many good stories here to choose from.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

_edited by Betsy to remove space after ASIN so link would work.
_

I haven't read this book but here's the synopsis:

From Publishers Weekly
Who can say, with a straight face, that every birthday they've ever experienced has been the perfect occasion, with every wish granted and all dreams fulfilled? Certainly not Markoe's nameless single Anywoman, who begins journaling her yearly observations with hilarious dedication when her ex, Carl, surprises her with flowers on her 36th birthday and her parents' traditional celebratory dinner turns out to be yet again an experiment in terror. In this veteran comedy writer's first novel, seven special birthdays are analyzed with increasing insight and joie de vivre guaranteed to make this the perfect gift for all women who face birthdays with grim determination, pepper spray and sharp fingernail files. Each year, Markoe's protagonist, an L.A. art teacher, carefully writes down "What I Learned This Year That I Want to Remember" and charts her attempts to stay out of "the Hole," the place where hapless "smart, fun, attractive women in their late 30s and upward" fall into "whining, moaning, hoping for escape," keeping the reader nodding in wry agreement. Witty, biting observations include: from her 36th birthday, "No more voluntary participation in bad sex"; from her 37th, "No more shopping with Mom"; from her 38th, "Don't make a big deal out of the fact that there were no guys this year"; from her 39th, "When you have never loved at all, at least you have enough attention span left to get some reading done" and "Never continue to interact with someone who cannot define the word `soon.' " Markoe teaches the joy of laughing through pain and bubbling through toil and trouble. (Feb. 19)Forecast: As a multiple Emmy winner and the original head writer for David Letterman, the author should have no trouble promoting her book on the talk-show circuit or her five-city author tour.

Copyright 2002 Cahners Business Information, Inc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Ummmm... the first few HP novels deal with his birthday.









Click to request on Kindle!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ummmm... the first few HP novels deal with his birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My little fingers are numb from clicking on the whole series to be Kindled. But I clicked yet again.


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

I very great book!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Florida Kev said:


> I very great book!


Good post, thanks!

Betsy


----------

